# london girl moving to HK



## Beanbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey guys,

i'm a 25 year old midwife moving to HK for work end of the year.
I'm coming to HK next week during the mid autumn festival week to meet my new employer in Central. I'm very excited as i'm half chinese and its a dream of mine to live and work in my favourite city!

I would love to meet fellow British people to hang out with or anyone really who can handle a 'madwife' from London! looking to have a few drinks with expats 16th september onwards. 

my cantonese definitely needs improving so anyone who is willing to teach me then that'll be great.



Skye


----------



## Wolfiechina (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi Skye

If you are short of a drinking buddy and don't mind a middle aged old codger, happy to introduce you to some of the great bars in Soho near where I live.

N


----------



## jkoh13 (Sep 4, 2013)

Beanbrown said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i'm a 25 year old midwife moving to HK for work end of the year.
> I'm coming to HK next week during the mid autumn festival week to meet my new employer in Central. I'm very excited as i'm half chinese and its a dream of mine to live and work in my favourite city!
> ...


definitely up for teaching you some Cantonese! one of my best friends in Philadelphia just married a midwife. happiest job in the world.

Jeff


----------



## smessant (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Skye,

I'm also a British girl (25!) moving on Sunday! More than happy to meet up when you arrive - feel free to PM me and we can swap details? 

Sophie


----------



## Beanbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone 

I'm only in HK for a week this month and will be running around trying to sort everything out.
Will find some time to meet some of you though 

Sophie - definitely need to meet you, 25 and from London?? We need to buddy up haha! 

Best wishes 

Skye


----------



## Beanbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Not sure how to PM on here


----------



## Samb (Jul 6, 2013)

Beanbrown said:


> Not sure how to PM on here


You've got to do 5 forum posts to 'unlock' it


----------



## Beanbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Brilliant thank you! This site is a bit odd!


----------

